# ما هي معجزات النبي موسى عليه السلام  ؟



## Al Rashed (21 يناير 2006)

*ما هي معجزات النبي موسى عليه السلام  ؟*

سؤال اوجه الى المسيحيين   

ما هي المعجزات التي اتى بها نبي الله موسى عليه السلام   

اقصد المعجزات التي مذكورة عندكم   في الكتاب المقدس   



في انتضار الجواب


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم بالتحديد) من قبل؟

لم تمر على سفر يدعى سفر الخروج؟

انصحك بقرأءة الاصحاح السابع الذي يبدأ بالمعجزات امام فرعون كتحول العصى التابعة الى هارون الى ثعبان و تحويل الماء الى دم التي كانت بداية للضربات للفراعنة حسب الاصحاح الثامن و التاسع و العاشر و الحادي عشر


ضربة الضفادع
ضربة البعوض
ضربة الذبان
ضربة اهلاك الماشية
ضربة الدمامل
ضربة البرد
ضربة الجراد
ضربة الظلام
ضربة موت الابكار
و ما تبعه من عبور البحر و شقه, و معجزات الطيور كمأكل و المن النازل من السماء, و المء من الصخرة و هزيمة العماليق

ادعوك الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس للتعرف اكثر

سلام و نعمة


----------

